
GDPR Band-Aid - riantogo
https://medium.com/@riantogo/gdpr-band-aid-b619d0b17e5b?source=linkShare-609d973fccf8-1527227185
======
lol-lol
I am not really interested into mobile games but i really respect that you
figured out that you dont need email address for your site to operate. So +1
from me.

